# Looking for male rat near Milwaukee, WI.



## Beetlejuicemarbles (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm looking for a buddy for my current 3 month old rat, who is a male. I would want a male rat who would get along with a young rat like mine. The color or breed doesn't matter, as long as he's healthy and well taken care of. I don't really want to buy a rat from a pet store, since I heard that if you buy one from there then you may just supporting rat mills, and they take awhile to tame from pet stores. I will only go to the store if it's my last resort.
I live in Milwaukee but I would be able to travel a bit if needed.
If anyone has breeder lists for breeders in Wisconsin, please tell me! I would love to see it.
Thanks!


----------

